# TBT Pet Peeves



## Qwerty111 (Jun 14, 2014)

*What is a 'Pet Peeve'?*
A Pet Peeve is a thing you do not like that people do. Your pet Peeve may be people that cheat or a sound you don't like. Really, it just means 'Stuff you dislike'

I'll post my own in a minute.

*Oh, and it is very rude to say your pet peeve is a person. If you want to mention them, please do not state their name. You may post what they did though.*


----------



## epona (Jun 14, 2014)

probably when people who time travel argue with people who don't
really just play the game the way you choose to and don't get upset with how other people play theirs

also when people (usually in brewster's cafe) try too hard to be edgy and offensive in their posts, just play nice for once you don't have to argue with EVERYTHING people say


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 14, 2014)

People that price Villager pictures according to tier. It's not like the game makes it harder to get if its a better tier.
"I'm only paying 200k for this villager because its a tier 5" FFS!


----------



## Aradai (Jun 14, 2014)

A pet peeve in general, or in AC? I'll put one in general.
I hate walking through the gymnasium of my school. Full of boys spraying the musky, weird AXE spray. Yes, it still happens in high school.


----------



## mayordan (Jun 14, 2014)

when people refuse to try something just because its new 

all the time my friend says she "hates everything new because she doesnt like change" which is ridiculous because its not like shes been doing what she does now since birth.. like if theres something she hasnt tried on the school lunch menu shes like "i hate everything new so its probably bad" idiot ugh it doesnt make any sense


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't really have many pet peeves about TBT, which I guess is a good thing. c:

Probably when people say, "this is so kawaii!!", when they don't even know Japanese. If you're going to use the word, then at least learn the language, since it's actually seen as disrespectful to the culture. People mainly do it to sound cute, and it really isn't something that I just see on TBT, but the internet (and in real life) in general. Thankfully I haven't seen much of it lately though.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

when people who don't time travel act superior to the ones who do huehue


----------



## Cory (Jun 14, 2014)

People that feel they should post on everything to state their opinions.

- - - Post Merge - - -

A few people's opinions annoy me in particular...


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

When people feel that they're more entitled to parts of the boards.

Also when younger people say how mature and well read and cultured they are compared to other people their age and people older than them. I get it, I was in your exact shoes a while back. However, after having a few years on me I realized that that was completely silly and a horrible way to gauge the value of interacting with people. That's when I decided it was alright to be silly and enjoy myself and try to make others laugh because I was tired of being a stupid snobby teenager.


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

When people auction the worst villagers ever
When people try to guilt trip you into getting what they want 
When people auction or sell things in general


----------



## cIementine (Jun 14, 2014)

_when some foreign person who is speaking gibberish advertises something 1,0000,f963492fjeb million times._


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

when people try to trade for example a villager like curly for someone like marina


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 14, 2014)

people who feel they're entitled because of seniority here or because
they're so mature. also people who sell low tiers, c'mon. 
..
people who try to one up you for example:
posts at 7:30 - buying [insert whatever] for 12k (me)
posts at 7:45 - buying [same thing] for 100k 

man I can keep this list going


----------



## Mariah (Jun 14, 2014)

People who type incorrectly to be "funny" aka many posts in "The Woods". People who type in italics. People that use unreadable font colors. People that harass others for art.


----------



## cIementine (Jun 14, 2014)

Mariah said:


> P People who type in italics.



_You got some nerve there Mariah.

My pet peeve is people who don't say anything nice about anything ever and are overly judgemental about everyone and everything._


----------



## Mariah (Jun 14, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _You got some nerve there Mariah.
> 
> My pet peeve is people who don't say anything nice about anything ever and are overly judgemental about everyone and everything._


It's pointless. Italics are used for emphasis. You don't need to emphasize everything you're saying.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 14, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _You got some nerve there Mariah.
> 
> My pet peeve is people who don't say anything nice about anything ever and are overly judgemental about everyone and everything._



Eheh, oh Mariah 

People who think it's totally cool to hate on tier 1s, and bash them for liking a villager in the top tiers.


----------



## cIementine (Jun 14, 2014)

Mariah said:


> It's pointless. Italics are used for emphasis. You don't need to emphasize everything you're saying.



_Well I want to write in italics, so I am.
I think it's pretty pointless to join a forum and do nothing but criticise and be rude, but we all have our personal interests._


----------



## Mariah (Jun 14, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Well I want to write in italics, so I am.
> I think it's pretty pointless to join a forum and do nothing but criticise and be rude, but we all have our personal interests._


Yep, that's totally all I do here.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 14, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Well I want to write in italics, so I am.
> I think it's pretty pointless to join a forum and do nothing but criticise and be rude, but we all have our personal interests._



Mariah wasn't being rude though. Even if you were offended, you were  rude back so it's a tie.

I find Mariah  fun.


----------



## Aradai (Jun 14, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Mariah wasn't being rude though. Even if you were offended, you were  rude back so it's a tie.
> 
> I find Mariah  fun.



Mariah does add some life and "joy" to the forums.


----------



## cIementine (Jun 14, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Mariah wasn't being rude though. Even if you were offended, you were  rude back so it's a tie.
> 
> I find Mariah  fun.



_I found her fun but then it got a bit OTT_


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 14, 2014)

People who get offended easily.

The amount of trigger warning in this forum.


----------



## Alice (Jun 14, 2014)

People who get frustrated at people who are offended easily.

It's an animal crossing forum, I don't know what you were expecting.


----------



## mob (Jun 14, 2014)

new users who think they know everything


----------



## Cory (Jun 14, 2014)

Mariah is one of the best people on TBT. She is a no nonsense woman.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 14, 2014)

Harassing people for art, being rude to artists in general, straying super off topic, people who have to shove their opinions down other's throats. It's minimal though, I don't really have a problem with any specific person, and if I did, I just avoid them.


----------



## mayordan (Jun 14, 2014)

when people refuse to acknowledge the fact that theyre wrong

"beau is a boy and his name is pronounced like bow" -- me
"nope nope nope beau is a girl and its said like beautiful without the tiful" -- "friend" irl
"but google it hes clearly a boy look at the dialogue they say he" -- me
"no its a girl" -- "friend" irl 

smhsh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 14, 2014)

mariaacww


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 14, 2014)

Just FYI, if something is written is all italics emphasis is made by writing a word and not italicizing. Just for those wondering. I've read a lot of ebooks that were written like that. I got used to it.

I don't like it when younger members go through those cringe phases we all had. Nothing against them, just reminds me of my own.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 14, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> when people try to trade for example a villager like curly for someone like marina



uh I would do this but reversed


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

but im saying trading curly for marina, not marina for curly.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 14, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> but im saying trading curly for marina, not marina for curly.



new pet peeve: people who hate curly

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> It's pointless. Italics are used for emphasis. You don't need to emphasize everything you're saying.



irl I sometimes write in italics and put the stuff I want to empathize in non-italics


----------



## Mariah (Jun 14, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> irl I sometimes write in italics and put the stuff I want to empathize in non-italics



Good for you!


----------



## Improv (Jun 14, 2014)

Mariah said:


> It's pointless. Italics are used for emphasis. You don't need to emphasize everything you're saying.



amen god bless


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2014)

People being incredibly leet because they have "something"

also some of the cliques.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

it was just an example but aight


----------



## n64king (Jun 14, 2014)

The awkward fighting over who is more mature than who on here. It's more awkward here because of the wider age range, at least on ACC it's just children fighting children, you can just ignore it. Here it's so hard not to cringe.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 14, 2014)

MARIAH IS MY PET PEEVE OMG


----------



## Alice (Jun 14, 2014)

People who don't use "whom".


----------



## Mariah (Jun 14, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> MARIAH IS MY PET PEEVE OMG



Calm yourself.


----------



## pengutango (Jun 14, 2014)

I have some, which others have already mentioned, but I don't think anyone's mentioned this one:

- *People who open up any kind of art shop (graphics or drawings) and DON'T post examples from the start. *

If you wanna start a thread, make sure it's completely ready to go, because examples are a huge reason why people will/will not buy something... besides the price. If you have none, that just gives me the impression that you're just too lazy to come up with even a simple example. You could even post older graphics or pics you've done. Just SOMETHING to at least show what you can do.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 14, 2014)

pengutango said:


> I have some, which others have already mentioned, but I don't think anyone's mentioned this one:
> 
> - *People who open up any kind of art shop (graphics or drawings) and DON'T post examples from the start. *
> 
> If you wanna start a thread, make sure it's completely ready to go, because examples are a huge reason why people will/will not buy something... besides the price. If you have none, that just gives me the impression that you're just too lazy to come up with even a simple example. You could even post older graphics or pics you've done. Just SOMETHING to at least show what you can do.


AMEN!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2014)

people who hoard collectibles when they know they are limited. yeah at least sell me some bro


----------



## Byebi (Jun 14, 2014)

pengutango said:


> I have some, which others have already mentioned, but I don't think anyone's mentioned this one:
> 
> - *People who open up any kind of art shop (graphics or drawings) and DON'T post examples from the start. *
> 
> If you wanna start a thread, make sure it's completely ready to go, because examples are a huge reason why people will/will not buy something... besides the price. If you have none, that just gives me the impression that you're just too lazy to come up with even a simple example. You could even post older graphics or pics you've done. Just SOMETHING to at least show what you can do.



This pretty much. Half the time I won't even bother asking if there aren't any easy to find examples. Same goes with other websites too.

The biggest problem I have here is that it kind of feels like there's always someone that's asking me to draw them something? like hey I have priorities..

Also hate it when people join and don't bother reading/lurking before asking an obvious question.


----------



## a potato (Jun 14, 2014)

I know it's for a reason, but I hate it when people make "hidden rules" for giveaways/auctions. It can be really devastating sometimes when people do that and you don't catch it because you're in a hurry.
And when people don't check back on their auctions, or give an end time.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 14, 2014)

Two threads on the same thing


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 14, 2014)

People who are rude. I know a few like that on here and i just don't want to touch them with a five foot pole for fear that their negativity might infect me ( ；?Д｀)  If i see someone harassing someone else i generally try to avoid them as much as i can.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 14, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Two threads on the same thing



The 3 threads about the world cup? lol. (mine was first xo)

probably the anti sj stuff i see around here but i ignore most of it

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh that and the "haha ghetto" jokes etc "lol Y0L0 SWAGGGGG WEAVES!!!!!11 im MAKING FUN OF THE PEOPLE WHO ACT LIKE THIS!111"


----------



## krielle (Jun 14, 2014)

People who snipe in any kind of auction and hosts that allow it to happen.
It feels really unfair esp. if you were trying to win from the start.


----------



## effluo (Jun 14, 2014)

Hmm..

People that don't return feedback.
People who don't appreciate things they get for free or just expect you to give them what they want.
Multiple threads on the same thing, especially when it's on the same page. -___-
People who don't read rules before posting. >__>


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 14, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> People who snipe in any kind of auction and hosts that allow it to happen.
> It feels really unfair esp. if you were trying to win from the start.



PREACH IT
AMEN


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 14, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> PREACH IT
> AMEN
> View attachment 50710



this happened to me ;u; ( the sniping ) ( but mewms reaction was mine ) haha

idk though, i guess rudeness and negativity in general? 
hmm


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 15, 2014)

People getting into boring slapfights over nothing important and wondering why other people view them negatively. 

IN other words :


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm going to be honest.
That "" smiley face makes me want to punch it and the users who use it in the face. In my opinion, it just seems like the person is just doing it to one up everyone else.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 15, 2014)

nothing this site is like a rollercoster


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jun 15, 2014)

Let's see here...


People who sell villagers
People who don't return feedback
Tumblr-esque humor
When someone offers bells when you state you're not looking for any
People who have strict rules in a cycling town. It's not even your main, I can find the villager's house myself without being followed.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 15, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> I'm going to be honest.
> That "" smiley face makes me want to punch it and the users who use it in the face. In my opinion, it just seems like the person is just doing it to one up everyone else.



 how are you today
but what about "" or ":  )"


----------



## Improv (Jun 15, 2014)

tsundere said:


> how are you today
> but what about "" or ":  )"



>


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jun 15, 2014)

Swurve said:


> >



:^)


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 15, 2014)

tsundere said:


> how are you today
> but what about "" or ":  )"



It's just that smiley face. Always been a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## nekosync (Jun 15, 2014)

People who make elaborate lists of rules for their town.


----------



## Flop (Jun 15, 2014)

People that whine, beg, pity themselves, and take everything for granted on the forum xD


----------



## nekosync (Jun 15, 2014)

People who in the Museum sub-forum who make chibi art that looks like all the other chibi art, and people drooling over it as if it's Picasso.

People who whine about villagers moving in/out of towns.

Threads about why a person hates a villager for their appearance.

Long whiny posts which could 

When people in the IRC ignore you completely

When people use Japanese emoticons (eg: ヽ(*≧ω≦)ﾉ *(*?∀｀*)☆ Ｏ(≧▽≦)Ｏ ヽ(*⌒∇⌒*)ﾉ d=(?▽｀)=b ＼(*T▽T*)／)

When people argue when someone gives an opinion different to theirs


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> People who snipe in any kind of auction and hosts that allow it to happen.
> It feels really unfair esp. if you were trying to win from the start.


Tell me about it. If you have their auto-buy bid, post it from the start.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 15, 2014)

People who belittle themselves so other users would make them feel better by complimenting them.


----------



## unravel (Jun 15, 2014)

Hmm... I expect a drama here guys.
People get offended easily and leave the forums 
I dunno what happen to Sej, Luckypinch and others so w/e


----------



## Cou (Jun 15, 2014)

people who hates everything, ohman, go play a ds or something


----------



## Amyy (Jun 15, 2014)

Cou said:


> people who hates everything, ohman, go play a ds or something



i reckon. and when people are sarcastic alllllll the time


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Harassing people for art, being rude to artists in general, straying super off topic, people who have to shove their opinions down other's throats. It's minimal though, I don't really have a problem with any specific person, and if I did, I just avoid them.



my pet peeve is people who do NOT post pictures of cillian murphy.
in fact, this entire site should be cillian murphy. anyone who disagrees is Wrong.

in all seriousness, i agree with everything nigma said, and i have like 56948654 other pet peeves that other people have pointed out as well. 
i was going to say "when people make a huge jump in auctions" then realized someone else posted that. Darnit.
ok so basically i agree with most of the posts in this thread


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 15, 2014)

-When I see my dreamies bought out by someone who doesn't even have dreamy proof for them.
-When I see people try to trade low tiered villagers for high tiered ones when the one who was offering the high tiered one doesn't even have the low tiered one in their dreamy list.
-When people bid ridiculously on auctions without any actual proof that they want the villager then out bidding themselves even before anyone outbids them.(This did happen before)
-When people don't pull out their bid despite receiving the villager elsewhere. I've seen someone bidding For Merengue at 20m, he appears to have gotten Merengue from someone else already, yet he did not pull out his 20m causing the winner to have paid 25m to win.
-When you miss out on auctions of your dreamies because you were asleep or out and discover that they were bought out when you see the thread.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

i am a dumb and havent slept so i posted something silly


----------



## Titi (Jun 15, 2014)

The TBT bells inflation. Really? I'm a new member. When  I arrived 100 TBT = 800k AC.
Now 100 TBT = SOMUCHICANTEVENKEEPUP.
I don't buy TBTs but it still annoys me. i refuse to sell mine for such a high amount, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

Titi said:


> The TBT bells inflation. Really? I'm a new member. When  I arrived 100 TBT = 800k AC.
> Now 100 TBT = SOMUCHICANTEVENKEEPUP.
> I don't buy TBTs but it still annoys me. i refuse to sell mine for such a high amount, it's ridiculous.



actually, ive noticed this too. its not even subtle. i liked it when it was 1m; its about 2-3m now?? like how?? for what purpose?? why not keep it static? i see people trying to bump the price continually and i
i will never understand. hm.


----------



## Titi (Jun 15, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> actually, ive noticed this too. its not even subtle. i liked it when it was 1m; its about 2-3m now?? like how?? for what purpose?? why not keep it static? i see people trying to bump the price continually and i
> i will never understand. hm.



I'm assuming it's because less people sell their TBT bells? But it's still pretty extreme.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO people who get pissed at me because they can't connect to my town to collect a villager that I am GIVING AWAY.
Like, really? I'm offering to give away any villager that leaves my town and keep at it until I find someone who can take them even if it means I have to try with 10+ people because of my connection issues.
I won't give out any names but I litterally got insulted by someone who wanted to pick up Lolly a while back and got a connection error trying to come.
Well screw you too.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 15, 2014)

A few months ago I paid 1000 TBT for 2 7-11 items. Now that's worth like 30 million bells. wtffffffff


----------



## nekosync (Jun 15, 2014)

Titi said:


> ALSO people who get pissed at me because they can't connect to my town to collect a villager that I am GIVING AWAY.
> Like, really? I'm offering to give away any villager that leaves my town and keep at it until I find someone who can take them even if it means I have to try with 10+ people because of my connection issues.
> I won't give out any names but I litterally got insulted by someone who wanted to pick up Lolly a while back and got a connection error trying to come.
> Well screw you too.



You shouldn't have given that jerk Lolly; they didn't deserve her.


----------



## Titi (Jun 15, 2014)

nekosync said:


> You shouldn't have given that jerk Lolly; they didn't deserve her.



They didn't get her since they couldn't connect anyway. She ended up going to a much better town. I mean I understand that people get upset about it but it's not my fault. Besides I always warn that they might not be able to connect.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 15, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> wait ok this one confused me
> tiers were made _for the purpose of pricing_
> like ??? ???? what,


For villager selling, but for pictures it's kinda weird. I have gotten fewer pictures from Knox than I have from Lolly, yet if I were to sell them (I don't), I wouldn't price Lolly's picture higher than Knox's.



Titi said:


> ALSO people who get pissed at me because they can't connect to my town to collect a villager that I am GIVING AWAY.
> Like, really? I'm offering to give away any villager that leaves my town and keep at it until I find someone who can take them even if it means I have to try with 10+ people because of my connection issues.
> I won't give out any names but I litterally got insulted by someone who wanted to pick up Lolly a while back and got a connection error trying to come.
> Well screw you too.


I think this mirrors the only thing I find annoying here. When you're giving away stuff for free and people get annoyed because they think you owe them something.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> For villager selling, but for pictures it's kinda weird. I have gotten fewer pictures from Knox than I have from Lolly, yet if I were to sell them (I don't), I wouldn't price Lolly's picture higher than Knox's.
> 
> 
> I think this mirrors the only thing I find annoying here. When you're giving away stuff for free and people get annoyed because they think you owe them something.



OH MY GOD
IM STUPID,
I DIDNT SLEEP SO I MISREAD IM SO SO SORRY LET ME JUST CLEAN UP MY STUPIDITY WOW
[muffled sobbing]


----------



## nekosync (Jun 15, 2014)

When people don't use the Katie thread in AC:NL online and make a new thread for it.


----------



## Aradai (Jun 15, 2014)

An AC pet peeve: WHEN PEOPLE GET ALL PISSY SINCE THEY DIDNT WIN A GIVEAWAY. On an other forum, I did a giveaway, and then there was this one person who kept commenting "Pick me!". And, when they didn't win, they kept demanding a redrawing. They also moped and got angry. Sheesh, try again another time.


----------



## cIementine (Jun 15, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Hmm... I expect a drama here guys.
> People get offended easily and leave the forums
> I dunno what happen to Sej, Luckypinch and others so w/e



_I'm not sure why Sej left but I don't think she left because she was offended easily.
She PMed me last month yayy <3
Sej was here a long time and I don't think people were mean to her or anything, and she didn't have a bad reputation._


----------



## f11 (Jun 15, 2014)

People who just go crazy over collectibles like it's their life.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> An AC pet peeve: WHEN PEOPLE GET ALL PISSY SINCE THEY DIDNT WIN A GIVEAWAY. On an other forum, I did a giveaway, and then there was this one person who kept commenting "Pick me!". And, when they didn't win, they kept demanding a redrawing. They also moped and got angry. Sheesh, try again another time.



lol this goes hand in hand with people feeling they are obligated to a villager in a giveaway or something and throwing a tantrum when they don't get it. I'm doing a nice thing stop being a **** head 


*(*?∀｀*)* idk man i love these little things

ヽ（?ー｀）┌


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 15, 2014)

Titi said:


> The TBT bells inflation. Really? I'm a new member. When  I arrived 100 TBT = 800k AC.
> Now 100 TBT = SOMUCHICANTEVENKEEPUP.
> I don't buy TBTs but it still annoys me. i refuse to sell mine for such a high amount, it's ridiculous.


1mil was great price. BUT 5 F****** MILLION OMG
great for me I guess 200TBT for 10mil
Yes please evil *smirk*


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

Qwerty111 said:


> 1mil was great price. BUT 5 F****** MILLION OMG
> great for me I guess 200TBT for 10mil
> Yes please evil *smirk*



it's great for us who would rather sell the TBT though. But some people act like they **** bells like oh my god lol the most I've ever had was like 5m cx

When I first joined it was 1mil per 100 tbt n_n..


----------



## cIementine (Jun 15, 2014)

_*When I joined it was 200k per 100, aha*_* ? ▽ ` )ﾉ*


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

Probably due to the recent restock people are just desperate to get their hands on tbt  but the prices were just going up _anyways_


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 15, 2014)

Pointless threads in the AC:NL section.

No I don't care if your dream villager moved in.
Are they in boxes today? Still don't care
Accidently voided Marshal? Hmm not yet.

Maybe I'm being a little harsh but I absolutely hate them :/


----------



## f11 (Jun 15, 2014)

Oh awkward. I was the person who raised it to
1 mil.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 15, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> Pointless threads in the AC:NL section.
> 
> No I don't care if your dream villager moved in.
> Are they in boxes today? Still don't care
> ...



Same. I also hate the polls where people try to figure out who should be their dreamie/ how popular is this villager/ who is your favorite villager in my town etc. etc.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> Pointless threads in the AC:NL section.
> 
> No I don't care if your dream villager moved in.
> Are they in boxes today? Still don't care
> ...



omg hahaha


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 15, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Same. I also hate the polls where people try to figure out who should be their dreamie/ how popular is this villager/ who is your favorite villager in my town etc. etc.



The one thread I've never understood is when people ask who they should pick to fill a slot in their town, and yeah, some people have themes, that's fine, but otherwise, why would anyone else's opinion matter when it comes to picking your own villager, shouldn't it be someone YOU think is cute, not just a popular consensus? o__o;


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

i love this thread


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

When people are extremely negative about something that may matter to someone else. It makes me wonder why they want to be a part of a community if they have no appreciation for anything or anyone's feelings on a matter. They're not an asset, they're a hinderance.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

Elitist posts in general.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 15, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> i love this thread


Your welcome.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

RECOVERED: People unable to accept the fact not everybody is gonna agree with them. I don't like people who belittle newbies, and I don't like snobs. There are a lot of snobs here, and, it really gets on my nerves. I try to help out as many people as I can, and treat them all the same. And, I also try to stick up for people who are getting attacked for no reason.

EDIT: People unable to accept the fact not everybody is gonna agree with them.


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

Bowie said:


> People unable to accept the fact not everybody is gonna agree with them.



I liked the post before editing, but I agree with the gist


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> I liked the post before editing, but I agree with the gist



I thought I may offend somebody with my original statement, so, I toned it down a little.


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I thought I may offend somebody with my original statement, so, I toned it down a little.



Only someone with a guilty conscience.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> Only someone with a guilty conscience.



Good point. Thank you, by the way.


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Good point. Thank you, by the way.



You shouldn't be barred from speaking your mind if you have something worthwhile to say.  Keep it real, homie.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 15, 2014)

Now I'm really curious as to what the original post was, haha.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> You shouldn't be barred from speaking your mind if you have something worthwhile to say.  Keep it real, homie.



*Cent* modding like it's hot.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Now I'm really curious as to what the original post was, haha.



Well, it's lost now, but, I said that I don't like people treating newbies badly, and, I don't like snobs, and I also went on to say that there were a lot of snobs here.


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Well, it's lost now, but, I said that I don't like people treating newbies badly, and, I don't like snobs, and I also went on to say that there were a lot of snobs here.



I can recover it if you want.



Kildor said:


> *Cent* modding like it's hot.



That's how it be today.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> I can recover it if you want.



Go ahead, and, again, thank you.


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Go ahead, and, again, thank you.



Got it.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 15, 2014)

When people say that you are trying really hard to annoy them and you are not even trying but you are trying to have fun and be yourself.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> Got it.



Thanks, mate.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 15, 2014)

Ayyy, well said, Bowie.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Ayyy, well said, Bowie.



Thank you, darling.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 15, 2014)

definitely a good point but I'm not sure why that needed a 3 page back and forth though.

this is honestly all you have to do, everyone:


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

Was really well said.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 15, 2014)

Aye Bowie, well said.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 15, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> When people say that you are trying really hard to annoy them and you are not even trying but you are trying to have fun and be yourself.


You post irrelevant things all the time and if you weren't trying to annoy me, why did you message me?


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Was really well said.





Kildor said:


> Aye Bowie, well said.



Thank you.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

To be honest it makes me reconsider the way I talk to some people on here, as I do admit I can come off as rude and snobby at times. So thank you, Bowie.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> To be honest it makes me reconsider the way I talk to some people on here, as I do admit I can come off as rude and snobby at times. So thank you, Bowie.



Well, I never really saw you as rude, or snobby, but, I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

I've got a history of being a bit of a snob. My personality changes with the seasons, so what may be true for myself one day may not be true for another. I can be a jerk, moody, or unfair. Just let me know.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

Eh lots of people think I'm mean xD


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 15, 2014)

I've never liked the "never help the new people" stigma on any website. 
It always made me felt upset and like I didn't belong because I didn't know what to do.
I usually criticize the person who is being mean to the new person rather than helping the new person themselves, which is something I need to change.

I know I can be irrationally mean sometimes too, I do have a terrible temper and a stubborn nature and I'll admit that now. I think I'm more of a rude person than a snob in my own eyes.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Eh lots of people think I'm mean xD



I think you just have a way with words.


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> I've never liked the "never help the new people" stigma on any website.
> It always made me felt upset and like I didn't belong because I didn't know what to do.
> I usually criticize the person who is being mean to the new person rather than helping the new person themselves, which is something I need to change.
> 
> I know I can be irrationally mean sometimes too, I do have a terrible temper and a stubborn nature and I'll admit that now. I think I'm more of a rude person than a snob in my own eyes.



You can't challenge your faults until you can admit them.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

Terrible tempers unite. >_>


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm really enjoying how this thread is turning into people admitting their faults and trying to find ways to fix them. After all, being part of a community means *you* have the ability to be the pet peeve people are worried about.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> I'm really enjoying how this thread is turning into people admitting their faults and trying to find ways to fix them. After all, being part of a community means *you* have the ability to be the pet peeve people are worried about.



To be honest, I thought this thread would just lead to another big, pointless argument. I'm glad I was wrong.


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

Bowie said:


> To be honest, I thought this thread would just lead to another big, pointless argument. I'm glad I was wrong.



Evolution is real.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> Evolution is real.



Evidently.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

Well maybe some things that people have said have knocked some sense into others. 

But I should really start defending people that are getting attacked more.. nobody on this site should have to fear speaking. lol


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'm a few peeves on here.

Also whenever I try to get a new avatar, it's a pain. I always resize it like 10 pixels too big and then I have to go through the process all over again. Usually takes me 5-10 minutes to get it just right.


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2014)

Bowie said:


> RECOVERED: People unable to accept the fact not everybody is gonna agree with them. I don't like people who belittle newbies, and I don't like snobs. There are a lot of snobs here, and, it really gets on my nerves. I try to help out as many people as I can, and treat them all the same. And, I also try to stick up for people who are getting attacked for no reason.
> 
> EDIT: People unable to accept the fact not everybody is gonna agree with them.



I don't see as many snobs as you, I think. You may be over-focusing a tad. There's the occasional fool, but I see a lot of generally accepting and easy going people. But I guess it's easier to see the bad than it is to see the good sometimes.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 15, 2014)

now, since we just used up 4 pages to pat ourselves on the back just for being decent human beings and using common sense when we post, back to pet peeves.

I hate seeing possible vendettas in mafia :'l
also everyone always jumping on matt in the basement... maybe im just not in on the "joke"


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Alice said:


> I don't see as many snobs as you, I think. You may be over-focusing a tad. There's the occasional fool, but I see a lot of generally accepting and easy going people. But I guess it's easier to see the bad than it is to see the good sometimes.



Perhaps.


----------



## Isabella (Jun 15, 2014)

Just a minor pet peeve of mine: when people use the word dreamie, but i've gotten kind of used to seeing it since it's been around since the game came out


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

But on an animal crossing site people are _probably_ gonna say dreamie a lot xD.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 15, 2014)

Confession time :

I can be a bit (well very) mean sometimes. When I have those days that isn't going well, I feel really bad, and grumpy. Cranky. 
And sometimes I feel like being rude, even though I don't want to. And because of that, I get depressed
I was so depressed that last month, I decided to quit the forums. Because I felt that everyone was just being mean to each other,.and everyone just wasn't happy at all. 
But then I decided not to, because I decided that I can do more, and I can make people happy, even by a little bit. 

So now I'm here, cracking cheesy jokes and being positive


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Confession time :
> 
> I can be a bit (well very) mean sometimes. When I have those days that isn't going well, I feel really bad, and grumpy. Cranky.
> And sometimes I feel like being rude, even though I don't want to. And because of that, I get depressed
> ...



Look, everyone goes through it and honestly I've seen a lot more negativity on the forums lately than I'm a fan of. It does throw you off. It's not unusual to take a break from an online community, even the mods do it. Everyone needs to take a breather. 

If you feel like you're being suppressed, or if you're having an issue here, don't be afraid to bring it up. People that don't get along don't NEED to get along, but they should be avoiding confrontation and trying to remain positive instead of stirring the metaphorical pot. 

That goes for everyone. If you're genuinely feeling like there's something wrong and you just need to talk, you can reach me on the IRC as Cent. I may tell you I'm unavailable (I work 16 hour stints), but if you need to blow off steam when I'm not there, you're more than welcome to. I will follow up even if it's at a later time.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 15, 2014)

I messaged you Mariah because I was feeling loving and empathetic at that time. I was'nt trying to annoy you. Just wanted to say Hi.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

At one point I felt like the forums were nothing but negativity and people getting offended over everything but then I realized that it's just part of online communities. There's a huge mix of people, not everybody is going to get along. I'm glad people are confessing as well. ^_^

I feel like I was a lot nicer when I was a cycler. lol


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2014)

Okay boys and girls. We've gone off topic. I don't mean to spoil the mood, but maybe we shouldn't let this thread get too far off point.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 15, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> At one point I felt like the forums were nothing but negativity and people getting offended over everything but then I realized that it's just part of online communities. There's a huge mix of people, not everybody is going to get along. I'm glad people are confessing as well. ^_^
> 
> I feel like I was a lot nicer when I was a cycler. lol


I agree


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

Alice said:


> Okay boys and girls. We've gone off topic. I don't mean to spoil the mood, but maybe we shouldn't let this thread get too far off point.



Technically getting annoyed with things on the forum is a pet peeve. It's one of mine. I hate being frustrated at the forum itself and not being able to log on. I think it's a healthy discussion


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> Technically getting annoyed with things on the forum is a pet peeve. It's one of mine. I hate being frustrated at the forum itself and not being able to log on. I think it's a healthy discussion



Maybe. But we're going from pet peeves to actual deep problems. I can make a self-confessional thread, so long as no one tries to be a butt about it.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

Not really deep problems.. It's a discussion and we're also stating how we can help FIX those pet peeves that people have or to just be a better person in general. I think it's a healthy discussion, as well. If it was all ranting then there would probably be more fighting.


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

If we must.


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Not really deep problems.. It's a discussion and we're also stating how we can help FIX those pet peeves that people have or to just be a better person in general. I think it's a healthy discussion, as well. If it was all ranting then there would probably be more fighting.



There's a bit of a difference between things that annoy you, and things you sort of dislike and things that personally affect you to the point where you have to make changes.


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> But on an animal crossing site people are _probably_ gonna say dreamie a lot xD.



I've been around multiple AC websites and chat rooms since 2006, and until I came here last year (the week of the ACNL release) I'd never heard the expression mentioned anywhere.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

Try ACC lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 15, 2014)

Tina said:


> I've been around multiple AC websites and chat rooms since 2006, and until I came here last year (the week of the ACNL release) I'd never heard the expression mentioned anywhere.



Yeah, dreamie wasn't exactly a thing until ACNL was released. It's spread pretty much everywhere, though.


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Try ACC lol



Watch the advertising


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> I've got a history of being a bit of a snob. My personality changes with the seasons, so what may be true for myself one day may not be true for another. I can be a jerk, moody, or unfair. Just let me know.



Ur just sassy shh don't worry.
But yeah, I have the same problem. Probally why I don't have many friends.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> I've been around multiple AC websites and chat rooms since 2006, and until I came here last year (the week of the ACNL release) I'd never heard the expression mentioned anywhere.



The Dreamie/Dreamy thing started at NL. The features that you could adopt peoples villagers and soon people searched for villagers they wanted. But Dreamie is more of a TBT term. I think you could adopt in CF/LGTDC but not many people played that one and registering friends was murder. I have seen it on ACC, but I really don't like ACC's trading system. Just ew.


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

I never understood dreamies. Then again, I'm the worst at AC.

One thing that does grind my gears here is Mafia. I'm just not a fan. It's cool to watch sometimes, but it gets way out of hand and the way it leaks into the IRC and just takes over bothers me.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 15, 2014)

I hate how people who buy bell comissions treat their "hard earned bells" like its real money, like hell if someone does a bell commission for you they're still pretty much doing it for free, can bells buy food that you can actually eat? that said it also annoys me when people with low quality art try charging irl money on the forums 

Also it annoys me when someone comes into a thread and posts their own opinion on pretty much Every Single Post, like yeah man thanks for your opinion its completely unwanted and you didn't even make the thread, Well Done.


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2014)

Warrior said:


> I hate how people who buy bell comissions treat their "hard earned bells" like its real money, like hell if someone does a bell commission for you they're still pretty much doing it for free, can bells buy food that you can actually eat? that said it also annoys me when people with low quality art try charging irl money on the forums
> 
> Also it annoys me when someone comes into a thread and posts their own opinion on pretty much Every Single Post, like yeah man thanks for your opinion its completely unwanted and you didn't even make the thread, Well Done.



hey, i work hard for my bells. ;-;

but yeah, I don't treat them like real money. It's just a fun little thing.


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

I hate it when people don't close the door to my room o_0


----------

